# [solved] dev-libs/glib-2.26* build crash

## Moonfire

Hi,

vor einiger Zeit hatte ich bereits im BUGtracker von Gentoo ein issue dazu eröffnet, allerdings verwies man mich darauf, das dies wohl kein glib Problem ist.

Da ich aber nach wie vor die glib-2.26* nicht bauen kann, versuche ich es hier

Problem:

Emerge startet mit dem Bauen von glib-2.26* , crashed dann allerdings, sobald es an den Punkt "gio" kommt mit diversen dbus Fehlern.

glib 2.24* kann ich nach wie vor problemlos bauen.

Ich habe nun in der Zwischenzeit das komplette "emerge sys" durchlaufen lassen, binutils, glibc, gcc und dbus neu gebaut, hat alles nichts gebracht

Da nun allerdings immer mehr neue Applikationen auf glib-2.26* angewiesen sind, z.B. Firefox 4, führt kein Weg mehr umhin und ich benötige eine Lösung.

build.log habe ich hier abgelegt: http://bit.ly/h3OBgq

```
moonx moonfire # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.44 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r2, 2.6.37 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_6000+-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 22 Mar 2011 15:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.2_p8

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.7.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6-r1, 1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.4-r2, 4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.38 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/berkano /usr/portage/local/layman/mozilla /usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment /usr/portage/local/layman/pro-audio /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 asf berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus divx dri dvd dvdr dvdread fam fame flac fortran freetype gdbm gpm hal iconv ipv6 jack java mailbox maildir matroska mmx mmx2 modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mpeg2 mpeg4 mplayer mudflap multilib musicbrainz mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia nvtv opengl openmp pam pcre perl pppd pulseaudio python readline session smp sse ssl sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode usb utf8 v4l v4l2 vcd wma wma123 wmf wmv wxwindows x264 xine xinerama xorg xv xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias version" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse wacom evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv nvidia vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

für jede Idee bin ich dankbar,

Grüße Maik

----------

## Necoro

Das build.log wurde von nopaste.info wohl abgeschnitten. Da fehlt die Hälfte. Poste mal nur die entsprechenden Zeilen. Oh - und ein Link zu dem entsprechenden Bug im Gentoo Bugzilla wäre auch nett  :Smile:  Denn kann man sehen, was die anderen dazu gesagt haben  :Smile: 

----------

## Moonfire

Okay, dann hier der Block mit den Fehlern:

```
libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3 -Wall -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/socket-server socket-server.o  -Wl,--as-needed ../../glib/.libs/libglib-2.0.so ../../gobject/.libs/libgobject-2.0.so ../../gio/.libs/libgio-2.0.so /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gobject/.libs/libgobject-2.0.so /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gthread/.libs/libgthread-2.0.so /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gmodule/.libs/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl -lresolv -lz ../../gthread/.libs/libgthread-2.0.so -lpthread -lrt /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/glib/.libs/libglib-2.0.so

gdbus_serialization-gdbus-serialization.o: In function `message_serialize_invalid':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:776: undefined reference to `dbus_message_new'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:777: undefined reference to `dbus_message_set_serial'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:778: undefined reference to `dbus_message_set_path'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:779: undefined reference to `dbus_message_set_member'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:784: undefined reference to `dbus_message_append_args'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:807: undefined reference to `dbus_message_marshal'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:791: undefined reference to `dbus_message_append_args'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:798: undefined reference to `dbus_message_append_args'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:818: undefined reference to `dbus_free'

gdbus_serialization-gdbus-serialization.o: In function `append_gv_to_dbus_iter':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:137: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_open_container'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:145: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_close_container'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:79: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_append_basic'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:74: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_append_basic'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:89: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_append_basic'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:84: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_append_basic'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:94: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_append_basic'

gdbus_serialization-gdbus-serialization.o:/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:104: more undefined references to `dbus_message_iter_append_basic' follow

gdbus_serialization-gdbus-serialization.o: In function `append_gv_to_dbus_iter':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:158: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_open_container'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:213: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_close_container'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:178: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_open_container'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:195: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_open_container'

gdbus_serialization-gdbus-serialization.o: In function `dbus_1_message_append':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:310: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_get_arg_type'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:324: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_get_basic'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:433: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_recurse'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:437: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_next'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:434: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_get_arg_type'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:316: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_get_basic'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:380: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_get_basic'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:453: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_recurse'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:457: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_next'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:454: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_get_arg_type'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:404: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_get_basic'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:348: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_get_basic'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:332: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_get_basic'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:396: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_get_basic'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:340: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_get_basic'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:443: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_recurse'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:447: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_next'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:444: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_get_arg_type'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:388: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_get_basic'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:372: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_get_basic'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:356: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_get_basic'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:423: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_recurse'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:427: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_next'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:424: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_get_arg_type'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:364: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_get_basic'

gdbus_serialization-gdbus-serialization.o: In function `check_serialization':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:577: undefined reference to `dbus_error_init'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:578: undefined reference to `dbus_message_demarshal'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:579: undefined reference to `dbus_error_is_set'

gdbus_serialization-gdbus-serialization.o: In function `dbus_1_message_print':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:479: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_init'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:484: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_next'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:480: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_get_arg_type'

gdbus_serialization-gdbus-serialization.o: In function `check_serialization':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:598: undefined reference to `dbus_message_unref'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:585: undefined reference to `dbus_error_free'

gdbus_serialization-gdbus-serialization.o: In function `print_gv_dbus_message':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:278: undefined reference to `dbus_message_new'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:279: undefined reference to `dbus_message_set_serial'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:280: undefined reference to `dbus_message_set_path'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:281: undefined reference to `dbus_message_set_member'

gdbus_serialization-gdbus-serialization.o: In function `append_gv_to_dbus_message':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:247: undefined reference to `dbus_message_iter_init_append'

gdbus_serialization-gdbus-serialization.o: In function `print_gv_dbus_message':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:291: undefined reference to `dbus_message_marshal'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests/gdbus-serialization.c:295: undefined reference to `dbus_message_unref'

../../gio/.libs/libgio-2.0.so: undefined reference to `g_dcgettext'

../../gio/.libs/libgio-2.0.so: undefined reference to `g_variant_is_floating'

../../gio/.libs/libgio-2.0.so: undefined reference to `g_variant_compare'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gobject/.libs/libgobject-2.0.so: undefined reference to `g_date_time_unref'

../../gio/.libs/libgio-2.0.so: undefined reference to `g_variant_new_bytestring'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gobject/.libs/libgobject-2.0.so: undefined reference to `g_date_time_ref'

../../gio/.libs/libgio-2.0.so: undefined reference to `g_source_set_name'

../../gio/.libs/libgio-2.0.so: undefined reference to `g_variant_get_bytestring'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [gdbus-serialization] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3 -Wall -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/socket-client socket-client.o  -Wl,--as-needed ../../glib/.libs/libglib-2.0.so ../../gobject/.libs/libgobject-2.0.so ../../gio/.libs/libgio-2.0.so /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gobject/.libs/libgobject-2.0.so /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gthread/.libs/libgthread-2.0.so /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gmodule/.libs/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl -lresolv -lz ../../gthread/.libs/libgthread-2.0.so -lpthread -lrt /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/glib/.libs/libglib-2.0.so

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3 -Wall -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/echo-server echo-server.o  -Wl,--as-needed ../../glib/.libs/libglib-2.0.so ../../gobject/.libs/libgobject-2.0.so ../../gio/.libs/libgio-2.0.so /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gobject/.libs/libgobject-2.0.so /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gthread/.libs/libgthread-2.0.so /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gmodule/.libs/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl -lresolv -lz ../../gthread/.libs/libgthread-2.0.so -lpthread -lrt /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/glib/.libs/libglib-2.0.so

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio/tests'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gio'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1 failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 3392:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line  665:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m         emake || die "emake failed"
```

Und hier der Link zu BUGZilla: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351590

----------

## Necoro

Versuch einmal mit MAKEOPTS="-j1" die glib zu bauen (wie auch bereits im Bug empfohlen). Hat auch den Vorteil, dass man den Fehler endlich mal einem libtool-Aufruf zuordnen kann im build.log  :Smile: .

----------

## Moonfire

Hatte ich bereits damals versucht, hatte aber scheinbar vergessen zu antworten.

Ich habe nun wieder die Option auf "-j1" in der make.conf gestellt und dabei folgendes build.log erhalten: http://planettux.de/build.log

Danke für dein schnelles Feedback.  :Smile: 

----------

## Necoro

Also ich hab deine Ausgabe mal mit meiner verglichen:

deins:

```
libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3 -Wall -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/gdbus-serialization gdbus_serialization-gdbus-serialization.o gdbus_serialization-gdbus-tests.o  -Wl,--as-needed ../../gio/.libs/libgio-2.0.so /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gobject/.libs/libgobject-2.0.so /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gmodule/.libs/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl -lresolv -lz -L/usr/lib64 /usr/lib64/libdbus-glib-1.so /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libgthread-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so ../../gobject/.libs/libgobject-2.0.so /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gthread/.libs/libgthread-2.0.so ../../gthread/.libs/libgthread-2.0.so /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/glib/.libs/libglib-2.0.so ../../glib/.libs/libglib-2.0.so -lpthread -lrt -pthread
```

meins:

```
libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -march=native -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/gdbus-serialization gdbus_serialization-gdbus-serialization.o gdbus_serialization-gdbus-tests.o  -Wl,--as-needed ../../glib/.libs/libglib-2.0.so ../../gthread/.libs/libgthread-2.0.so ../../gobject/.libs/libgobject-2.0.so ../../gio/.libs/libgio-2.0.so /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gobject/.libs/libgobject-2.0.so /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gthread/.libs/libgthread-2.0.so /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/gmodule/.libs/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1/work/glib-2.26.1/glib/.libs/libglib-2.0.so -lresolv -lz -ldbus-1 -lpthread -lrt
```

Das was zu erst ins Auge fällt: bei dir fehlt eindeutig "-ldbus-1" (was sicherlich auch der Auslöser ist).

Welche Version von libtool verwendest du und hast du das schon mal neugebaut?

(Und offtopic: evtl solltest du "-march=athlon64 -msse3" mal irgendwann durch "-march=native" ersetzen  :Smile: . Denn lässt man den gcc darüber entscheiden, welche Flags für den momentanen Prozessor die besten sind.)

----------

## Moonfire

Die libtool-Version ist die momentan aktuelle: sys-devel/libtool-2.4-r1

Diese habe ich vorsichtshalber nochmals direkt vorher gebaut und glib erneut laufen lassen, leider wieder gecrashed.

Wenn es nun tatsächlich an dieser fehlenden Option liegen sollte, wie bekommt man diese aktiviert?

Kann es mit dem aktuellen Kernel+dbus (2.6.37 + dbus-1.4.6 )als Kombination liegen (fehlt mir leider etwas das zusammenhängende Verständnis für)?

(Danke für deinen Tipp, den werde ich beim nächsten Durchlauf direkt anwenden  :Wink:  )

----------

## Necoro

Nein - der Kernel hat da mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nix mit zu tun. Bei der Gelegenheit frage ich mich auch, warum du ein komplett unstable System fährst.

----------

## Moonfire

Das System ist total stable, hatte eigentlich nie wirklich Probleme damit. Habe halt immer viel getestet, was ich auch jetzt hin und wieder mache.

Aber zurück zu glib, gibt es keine Möglichkeit etwas zu fixen?

Die Suchmaschinen bringen ja leider nicht wirklich etwas hilfreiches hervor.

----------

## Necoro

Ich versuche es gerade zu reproduzieren. Bisher kein Erfolg :-/

/edit: Welche Version von dbus-glib hast du installiert?

----------

## Moonfire

aktuelle Version: dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.86

ungünstiger Weise lässt dich die aktuelle Version nicht bauen, da sie auf der 2.26 glib aufbaut

```
moonx moonfire # emerge -av dbus-glib

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.26.1-r1 [2.24.2] USE="fam static-libs%* -debug -doc (-introspection) (-selinux) -test% -xattr" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.92 [0.86] USE="-bash-completion -debug -doc -static-libs% -test" 0 kB

```

----------

## Necoro

Ich würde dir mal folgendes raten:

1.) dbus-glib sichern: quickpkg dbus-glib

2.) dbus und dbus-glib deinstallieren: emerge -C --nodeps dbus dbus-glib (das --nodeps, damit er sich nicht evtl über reverse dependencies beschwert)

3.) danach noch mal glib versuchen zu installieren.

4.a) 3 hat geklappt: emerge -av dbus dbus-glib

   b) 3 hat net geklappt: emerge -kav dbus "=dbus-glib-0.86" (das "k" um das binärpaket zu verwenden was du in Schritt 1 angelegt hast)

----------

## Moonfire

Fantastisch, du bist der Held des Tages!

Step 1 bis 3 waren die Lösung, es liess sich nun ohne Zwischenfälle bauen.

Vielen Dank!

Problem fixed

----------

## Necoro

Denn mach mal noch den Bug zu. Hab den wieder geöffnet gehabt, in der Hoffnung das man eine Lösung findet ^^. Schreib am besten irgendwas von wegen "Deinstalling dbus and dbus-glib prior to emerging glib solved the issue."

----------

## Moonfire

Habe ich mal noch erledigt, indem ich deine Lösung dort direkt gepostet habe.

Schönen Abend noch.

LG

Maik

----------

